# Spinning Reel Trouble..



## nolefisher33

Seen this happen in more than one pole and I have no idea how to fix it, although it's probably something that is simple. The real on one of my salt water rods is screwed up. The only way I know how to explain it is the reel won't lock. When you cast out and lock the spinning part it doesn't lock. You can continue to pull out line as the reel just goes in reverse. I've tried everything besides taking the reel apart and I was about to try that, but I figured I would be better off asking here first. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Carolina Rebel

So the reel can reel backwards? There's a switch to turn this feature off and on. Some people prefer reeling backwards as opposed to letting the drag function on spinning reels, thats why the reels are able to do this. There should be a switch on the back of the reel, maybe underneath it, that will allow the reels to 'lock' again. If that doesn't work the mechanism that controls this feature is probably broken--an easy fix, just have to replace a couple parts. What kind of reels are they?


----------



## nolefisher33

I tried that switch, but it's not working. So does that mean i'm going to have to replace parts? It's a pretty cheap real, a Quantum Blue Runner 50.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Ahh I bought a Quantum Optix for an anchor reel that had that problem right out of the box. The anti-reverse mechanism is probably plastic. Pop the sideplate off, see what that switch is connected to, and if its broken its probably time to replace parts. Might be worth it to just get a whole new reel.


----------



## Railroader

I'd a sworn you were gonna say it was an Okuma.... 

Seriousy, get rid of the El-cheapo, and get something decent. You ALWAYS get what you pay for. 

If you are short of cash, check out Bass Pro's Gold Cup spinners. Cheap enough, and well made. My kid's been trying to break one for years.


----------



## surfcast

Take it apart and check it out..no better time to learn than now...cheap reels are good to learn on..It could just need cleaning and lube. If it's broke...Buy a Daiwa..


----------



## nolefisher33

Yea I took it apart but I couldn't figure out what it was connected too lol. Looking like nothing. Not too experienced in that area!  Did have a good bit of sand in there, I got that cleaned out but it still didn't work right. Oh well, I guess i'll look into buying some nice rods this summer. I'm a college student that doesn't have a full-time job till this summer, so I guess i'll do a lot of upgrading then. Any suggestions for a decent price?


----------



## sand.trout

If fresh water is all you're doing then the Daiwas and Shimanos in the 50-100 dollar range will do you just fine. 

Saltwater is another ball game all together.
Rule of thumb is to buy in the 100 and up range.
It is very true about getting what you pay for.
Shimano stradic, and Daiwa terria (spell check)are excellent in this price range. 
Do a little research and feel some of em out.


----------



## Fishman

It could be the anti reverse dogs are gone in that reel.


----------



## Cluck

Anti-reverse dogs broken or gummed up with grease and not engaging.


----------



## hengstthomas

Railroader said:


> I'd a sworn you were gonna say it was an Okuma....



My Okumas all do this when temps are really cold and the new VS has no switch to engage or disengage. I rarely set my poles down so keeping a hand on the pole and one on the real is no problem and dont want to chance loosing any reels for 4,5 or 6 weeks to get fixed....It will be warm enough soon.


----------



## longcast

Quantum/Zebco have very good service depts. Sent them the reel with a note in the box. The turnaround is quick.


----------



## reelfixer

If memory serves me correctly the Anti Reverse dog on a Blue runner is under the rotor. To get to it, remobe the spool, and remove the plastic spacer and the click gear on the shaft. Then take not off rotor and remove it. You will see the Anti Reverse (A/R ) dog under the rotor. Take the screw out and remove the dog. There is a cat hair (very thin) spring under the dog. Remove it.
Clean the dirt and corrision off the dog and dog shatd oil and replace. Spring should pull dog towards the A/R gear. Make sure the dog silence pin is enguages and replace. Simple


----------



## nolefisher33

Hmm sounds easier said than done haha.  I appreciate the advice, I'm gonna look into that today and see if I can fix it. Thanks.


----------



## jettypark28

*Reel is right, It really*

isnt that hard, i have a really "Old" one. The 80 model (loaner reel) Just do one step at a time. in the time that it took to type this, i already took it apart. (yes i have done a few) but what i do with these "Entry" level reel...is to pack them with Grease really good. I know that you arent suppose too, but with these type of reels it just a question of when they will blow up on you...but i have this one reel for a "Long" time and it does the job. The people that use it are first timers, so they don't really know what a good reel is suppose to feel like But do what Reel is and you should be okay...They don't make these with the switch on the back top of the reel anymore....so i don't really know about finding the parts....


----------

